# GTO Weight



## michaelskier (Aug 29, 2005)

Anyone weigh their goat? I put mine on the scale and it came in at 3680 without me in it and about 1/8 tank of gas. I have removed the skid plate, and spare tire/jack. This is a bit less than I expected.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

http://ultimategto.com/cgi-bin/statsexplorer.cgi?year=2006&f1=perform


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Here is a good comparison. As you can see the new Goats are heavier than any of the classics (including the ragtops), except the cast-from-lead '73 (which had the new-for-'73 style A-body).


----------



## gyrene2003 (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow, and i thought my vert maro was a boat! I came in at just over 3600 with me in the car 1/4 of gas and no weight reduction.


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

I was playing around on that site and their top speed calculator said the 2005/2006 GTO "should" have a top speed of 205 even though its limited at 155. Doesn't sound right to me at all? Anyone think thats even remotely possible or at least stock?


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

sniper.x611 said:


> I was playing around on that site and their top speed calculator said the 2005/2006 GTO "should" have a top speed of 205 even though its limited at 155. Doesn't sound right to me at all? Anyone think thats even remotely possible or at least stock?


Yes it sounds right it would go that speed with that weight

Except for that pesky reasn areodnyamics if not with for that we would be going 200


I say to get to that speed with in a reasonable time you would 475 to 530 HP


----------

